# If I live long enough...



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

going back to W.W this evening. I'm a lifetime member--but stops and starts. I started back a year or so ago--during this time, I've lost my Husband (brain cancer) and found I have a heart condition, been hospitalized a few weeks back with pneumonia--now I'm ready to try again!!! Let this be a lesson to all you "young whippersnappers" LOL--I'll be 76 on July 15!!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

down 6 #


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Congrats! :nanner: Don't get carried away and lose too fast, though.


----------

